# Nail-overs



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

How many of you have had realtors try to push a "seller" HO into a nailover?


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

Nail Over?

Are you talking about a roof over? Installing shingles over existing shingles?

Or are you talking about nailing the front edges of the shingle because they are lifted?

I have a ton of experience with realtors as we ran an inspection company in Utah as well as a construction/roofing company. NOTHING is lower than a realtor chasing a closing. Very few are honest.

It takes a few lawsuits before they realize they are also liable.


----------



## BrandRoof (Dec 13, 2011)

I've got to agree with LCG...never heard a roof over called a nail over before. 

Rarely ever get anyone asking because it cost too much around here with windstorm requirements. If they don't live in a windstorm area and they ask I just tell them...look, you've got over 6000 pounds of shingles on your roof, are you sure you want to make it 12000 when your house is most likely only built to carry the first layer? It usually works.


----------



## Billy Luttrell (May 3, 2010)

We call em Nail-Overs here. Not many people will do them anymore for the simple fact that there is no real savings in price now-a-days. It used to be really common because low ballers could cut throats easily and still buy beer or crack. When someone offers a nail over and comes in 800.00 cheaper than someone else....the customer and the contractor bidding the nail over must be REALLY hard up for money or work. They can have them.


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

Billy Luttrell said:


> We call em Nail-Overs here. Not many people will do them anymore for the simple fact that there is no real savings in price now-a-days. It used to be really common because low ballers could cut throats easily and still buy beer or crack. When someone offers a nail over and comes in 800.00 cheaper than someone else....the customer and the contractor bidding the nail over must be REALLY hard up for money or work. They can have them.


Beer or crack!:laughing:

I agree 100%


----------



## AnyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

This photos is of a roof we are doing right now..... 3 layers of shingles over cedar shake. In Vancouver this was a common practice for over 50 years. We do not have the wind problems that others do but this is a sick practice that thankfully has pretty much been abolished


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

AnyMonkey said:


> This photos is of a roof we are doing right now..... 3 layers of shingles over cedar shake. In Vancouver this was a common practice for over 50 years. We do not have the wind problems that others do but this is a sick practice that thankfully has pretty much been abolished


Don't have any pics, but we did a house that had 6! As follows; shingle,shingle,rool roofing,shingle,roll roofing,shingle. Had to reframe and deck the whole thing. The top 4in of the 2X8 rafters were sponge!


----------



## lukkychucky (May 14, 2012)

We once did a roof that had "EIGHT" existing layers. It was in the winter and after removing the top 6 layers, red wasps started crawling all over the place until there were literally thousands of them all over the roof. They don't fly in the winter so we were just stomping on them. lol We had to replace numerous rafters and all the decking.


----------

